
Ubuntu is everywhere - ch4ch4
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/07/ubuntu-is-everywhere/
======
JdeBP
It appears that Ubuntu is indeed, as I said, taking on Debian's "universal
operating system" mantle.

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11415985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11415985)

